# M&M Trophy Club



## Perry Hayes (Mar 1, 2005)

We did not have any turn over this year so we have no openings.We are QDM
on 1275 ac in franklin ga on the river.If you would like to enter your name on the "waiting list" send me a PM.
Thanks,
Perry.


----------



## bilgerat (Mar 1, 2005)

what are your dews?


----------



## Perry Hayes (Mar 2, 2005)

$600 per year.


----------



## MICHAEL TAYLOR (Apr 26, 2005)

i am from newnan also,if i remenber right,didn;t you have the car salvage yard? i now live in stockbridge,i am looking for a good place to take my 9 year son. i am 52 years old and disabled i need to use my 4 wheeler in and out.if you have a opening great e-mail me at  lat924@bellsouth.net, if not i would like to hear more and be put on your waiting list.


----------



## Perry Hayes (Apr 27, 2005)

You are on the list, we are still waiting for three members to pay and if they
don't soon will let you know.You are #3 in line.


----------



## Perry Hayes (Apr 27, 2005)

By the way Perry Haynes owns the salvage yard not me.


----------



## Perry Hayes (Apr 27, 2005)

Everyone thanks for your interest,I will put you down in the order of reply.
I know the max will be three this year if any however.


----------

